# Trying out the new dryer



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This is the fluffiest we have ever seen Taffy....:lol:
The true Tina Turner look....



















Taff has gone off square in her awkward stage but I will still be taking her in the ring to start getting her used to it. So funny to think she was all legs for months and then grew long almost overnight.










__
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy has some real reservations about the new dryer at first!



















Wet head! Love those dreads.










starting to settle in...How about Dianne's ear muffs? All of the poodles had cotton in their ears to protect them.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Look at all that straight hair! YAHOO!










5 o'clock shadow...someone needs a shave! Alien eyes!?










Billy checking himself out all over the table...










Nice, fluffy, smooth coat and love those ears!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wish we had never cut back the top knot when he was younger...sigh










Ivy's turn...










got a kiss on the nose right after I took this! Dang, I missed it.










She was great with the blower....good girl, Ivy










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My partner in crime leaving to go home in our first real snow...got an inch that night. The dogs LOVED it! 










Mom made us wear these stupid things if we wanted to eat supper.










Mom's are always right. My ears stayed nice and clean.










Billy doesn't mind his snood. He went to sleep in it after a full tummy. Don't I look great in purple?!








_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, don't you just love the dyer? Love the pic with the ear muff ROFL that was funny They are noisey aren't they? Glad everyone's hair is nice and straight


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's noisy but I have to admit that it is not quite as loud as our shop vac. If you don't wear muffs with that, you'll loose your hearing for sure! I love that dryer. Four dogs in one evening! WOW!!
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_BTW....If you don't need a shower, don't stand on the opposite side of the person wielding the dryer!! :rofl:
_


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I have dryer envy.LOL


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been looking at dryers, too. Which one do you have?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Which one do you have? I bought one for myself awhile ago and LOVE it. In fact I bathe and dry the dogs more often in my own home then taking them to the grooming salon.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Which one do you have? I bought one for myself awhile ago and LOVE it. In fact I bathe and dry the dogs more often in my own home then taking them to the grooming salon.


We got the Metro Air Force Blaster, really wanted to get the K-9 II but at almost $400 it was a bit out of our range right now! BUT, I have to say, that Metro worked beautifully. LOL... should have seen the mist shower spray coming off the coats.. we both took a mist bath...lol. And, wow, we were done in no time with the drying, couldn't believe it! We actually got 4 spoos washed, blown dried, clipped and three of them fuss trimmed for the show in 5 hours. Not bad!! Especially considering how long it took before, we would only have gotten two done in that time!

We had been holding out on getting a force drying because I really wanted the k-9 but glad we got the Metro for now. What a difference!! And FINALLY straight hair! LOL

What did you get?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, it looks like you guys went through the exact throught process I did. I was looking at the K9 II but I ended up going with the blaster myself. It sure does work great.

If you want a little trick for getting things REALLY straight and puffy, after I have it really dry with the blaster I take my own hair dryer because it's heated and just go over the coat while brushing, just when you think you can't get it straighter and puffier you can! It doesn't take long because the coat is already dry and it works really well.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Yep, it looks like you guys went through the exact throught process I did. I was looking at the K9 II but I ended up going with the blaster myself. It sure does work great.
> 
> If you want a little trick for getting things REALLY straight and puffy, after I have it really dry with the blaster I take my own hair dryer because it's heated and just go over the coat while brushing, just when you think you can't get it straighter and puffier you can! It doesn't take long because the coat is already dry and it works really well.


LOL.. YEP, that is EXACTLY what we do! They need the heated one with brushing to finish the job and make sure it stays straight. And, I am amazed, but Grace's hair is still fairly straight even today! It sure made a ton of difference with the Blaster!

Yeah, I imagine a lot of people go through that "I want this one but can't afford it so opt for the lesser one" problem. Oh, well, neither of us ended up with the K-9 II, but you say your happy and I know Deb & I are happy and it does the work we wanted so, maybe the k-9 II in the future?!?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah when this dryer breaks i'll probably go for the K9 II but honestly it seems to do the same job, just might take a little bit longer.

I try to bathe my dogs once a week and they are usually just starting to curl near the end of that week. Sometimes more so if they have been outside a lot but it does help a ton.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's a good thing I have a great sense of humor!! The morning after all that fussing over Taffy, she went out for her early morning run while the snow from the night before was melting. When she came in the house I had a choice; I could cry or I could LMAO. I chose to laugh. She had mud up to her elbows and a nice blotch of it right in the middle of the front of her top knot!!!! Dogs will be dogs! LOL Wish I had taken a picture of that.
_


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Wish we had never cut back the top knot when he was younger...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh it looks like you have the Oster Power Max clipper! I have that one too. I just love it, its so much lighter than the regular Oster Golden A5. I have the Edemco ForceAir dryer, its the stand one. I bought it at Petedge and it put me back 350.00! Its worth it though. Your dogs are beautiful, I love the look of a freshly washed and blow dried spoo!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww they look great!

I was in heaven when I got my new air force dryer. lol it really sucked when I had to use a hand dryer on Chow Chow in a fully coat :wacko:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't imagine trying to dry one standard with a blow dryer. Your previous pictures always looked fluffy and gorgeous. I have to admit though, these photos are divine! 

I'm sure having a dryer like that is the best. It's funny it creates a mist shower. Logical, just never thought of that before.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Very Beautiful!!! I' want to get a killer stand dryer. All the groomers and handlers say I just have to have one so we can use two hands.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

BFF said:


> I can't imagine trying to dry one standard with a blow dryer. Your previous pictures always looked fluffy and gorgeous. I have to admit though, these photos are divine!
> 
> I'm sure having a dryer like that is the best. It's funny it creates a mist shower. Logical, just never thought of that before.


Yeah, well it blows so hard it actually blows the water off the dog and makes a pretty good mist, so if you are on the other side of the drying, you do get wet...lol. 

LOL.. yeah, it wasn't the best using a human hair dryer but we did our best, it took a LONG TIME. SOOO much better and quicker now!!!!


----------

